
IPhone 4G, Google Wave, Google Voice; Collaboration Transformed - yvesrn
http://iphonecto.com/2009/06/30/2010-iphone-4g-google-wave-google-voice-collaboration-transformed/
======
dmix
I am always suspect of these type of articles about bleeding edge technology
transforming business. Steve Gilmour is notorious for this w/ twitter and
xmpp.

While all the jargon sounds great, it is very detached from the reality of
most IT departments who only buy software because other well known companies
are using it - not because its a great transformative technology.

------
iigs
_But this particular convergence will also enable new types of communications
processes to become part of every-day scenarios._

Eeek. I think he means "People will use it to communicate."

